# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas >  Guadiana...lo que fue

## DonQuijote

Hola, a pesar de ser manchego no conocia casi nada sobre este rio hasta hace unos meses, ni donde se ocultaba ni lo que eran los Ojos antes del desastre. Gracias a este foro he aprendido mucho y he sido consciente de la destruccion de este bellisimo y unico rio. Pero me sorprende lo dificil que es encontrar fotos o videos de como eran los ojos y el curso del rio hasta las tablas.
Por eso abro este hilo donde situar toda la informacion posible sobre lo que era el Guadiana.
Empiezo con un blog sobre la situacion actual:

http://golindelasenda.blogspot.com/2...-guadiana.html

Saludos

----------


## jasg555

Estupendo Blog, Don Quijote.

 Lo he estado leyendo y estoy de acuerdo en todo.

Y escribes fenomenal, se te lee estupendamente.

Enhorabuena :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Por un Tajo y unos Ríos Vivos.

----------


## DonQuijote

El blog no es mio, pero estoy de acuerdo en que es muy bueno. Aunque no es la situacion actual de todo el Guadiana si que podemos verlo asi desde el molino de la Maquina hasta la carretera N-420. Es impresionante parar en el puente de Zuacorta e imaginar lo que podia ser el cauce del Guadiana. Y no nos engañemos si no exigimos a los politicos que se cumpla el PEAG dentro de un año todo puede estar de nuevo seco.
A ver si entre todos encontramos imagenes de lo que fue el Guadiana para que todos veamos lo que hemos perdido.
Aqui pongo otro articulo donde se compara las tablas con el mar de Aral:

http://www.cotizalia.com/apuntes-ene...-20091020.html

Supongo que sabeis lo que paso en el mar de Aral, se desviaron los dos rios que desembocaban en él para cultivar algodon en el desierto. Ahora esta casi seco, la salinidad ha matado a todos los seres vivos y la gente se ha tenido que ir de alli.  ¿Queremos esto para la Mancha?

----------


## DonQuijote

Mas informacion sobre el mar de Aral:

http://iagua.es/2010/04/ban-ki-moon-...-del-mar-aral/

Que pena que el acuifero no se vea desde el satelite! Solo podemos ver el Guadiana:

----------


## DonQuijote

La foto anterior corresponde a la zona del molino de Griñon y actualmente esta inundada por el agua que llega de Peñarroya y se represa en el embalse de puente navarro.
Es muy interesante mirar la zona anterior al puente de Zuacorta: alli habia tres ojos (Rincon, sordico y pico) los podeis ver muy bien con el Sigpac. Puede uno imaginarse manar el agua en grandes cantidades por la gran zona de inundacion que hay alli. Igual me equivoco, debe haber muy poca gente viva que lo haya visto, yo solo veo los mapas e imagino un lugar parecido a las lagunas de Ruidera. Alguien nos lo ha robado y lo ha hecho tan bien que incluso nos ha robado los recuerdos pues por mucho que intento buscar fotos no las encuentro...

----------


## javalientem

hola foreros, D.Quijote, si que deve de haber mucha gente viva, que conociera el Guadiana, tal cual, te cuento, yo tengo familia en Villarubia y las pocas veces que ivamos de visita, siempre habia referencias a las tablas, claro entonces en estas zonas se regaba poco por no decir nada, pero bueno el tema de las tablas, como todos los margenes de los arroyos, rios, etc..
es a mi punto de ver y como he podido observar aqui en mi pueblo y alrrededores (aunque me pilla mas ó menos a la misma distancia mis andanzas me llevaban mas al Bullaque, que a las tablas) pero a lo que vamos os hablo de cuando yo era un chaval con por ejem, 10 años años 70 del siglo pasado  :EEK!:  :Cool:  el arroyo de mi pueblo, no dejaba de correr mas ó menos durante todo el año, los margenes y el lecho del arroyo virgenes ó casi, aqui el valle que forma el arroyo, unos 50 a 100 m a cada lado tiene una capa de gravas, arcillas y tierra vegetal que varia de 0 a unos 3 m sobre un fondo rocoso, que aflora en varios sitios, con varios manantiales y fuentes  hasta aqui todo bien, pero a partir de aqui, (esto seria sobre el 74 se canalizo casi todo el cauce, resultados las tablas que se formaban desaparecieron, los arboles de ribera se secaron ayudados por las sequias, quedaron cuatro fresnos en 10 km, fue por entonces (creo) cuando empezo el desastre de encauzamientos, desecacion de varias lagunas, incluso en Ruidera, donde hoy esta el camping de Los Batanes, entre la San Pedra y la Redondilla, habia otra lagunita (fuentes: habitantes de Ruidera y de la Ossa), en fin una pena, luego os contare de un OJO que todavia funciona, pero que se le van a cargar  :Mad:

----------

